# What hyperspace looks like



## Metryq (Jan 16, 2013)

This is all hard science—no, really!

*Students calculate what hyperspace travel would actually look like*

Next, the students plan to release a satellite DEM of Middle Earth.


----------



## Foxbat (Jan 17, 2013)

Call me a bit warped if you wish (pun intended) but I find the the idea that cosmic background radiation may enter the visible spectrum far more interesting than their ideas on hyperspace.


----------

